# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Senasa establece requisitos sanitarios para importación de leche y productos lácteos de Chile

## Bruno Cillóniz

Para consumo humano y que tengan origen otro país.  *Lima, may. 20 (ANDINA).* El Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) estableció hoy requisitos sanitarios específicos de cumplimiento obligatorio en la importación de leche y productos lácteos destinados al consumo humano procedente de Chile siendo su origen otro país.  
Según la Ley General de Sanidad Agraria, el ingreso al país como importación, tránsito internacional o cualquier otro régimen aduanero de plantas y productos vegetales, animales y productos de origen animal, se sujetarán a las disposiciones que establezca en el ámbito de su competencia el Senasa. 
Esta disposición también incluye a los insumos agrarios, organismos benéficos, materiales de empaque, embalaje y acondicionamiento, cualquier otro material capaz de introducir o propagar plagas y enfermedades, así como los medios utilizados para transportarlos. 
Para la importación de leche y productos lácteos destinados al consumo humano procedente de Chile siendo su origen otro país, el Senasa estableció que el producto debe haber sido importado legalmente a Chile cumpliendo las exigencias sanitarias y debe ser apto para el consumo humano. 
El producto debe provenir de un país en el cual no se haya presentado en la leche y productos lácteos niveles de radioactividad por encima de los 370 Becquerelios por kilogramo (Bq/kg), entre otras exigencias. 
Igualmente, establece que cuando el Senasa lo considere necesario, exigirá una certificación oficial, donde se consigne que el producto no excede los niveles de radioactividad máximos permitidos por la Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS). 
A su llegada a Perú, el producto podrá ser sometido a los controles y exámenes que determine el Senasa, los cuales serán con cargo a los usuarios. 
Los requisitos publicados hoy deben ser remitidos al proveedor en Chile, a fin que los certificados sanitarios emitidos por los servicios veterinarios incluyan estas exigencias.  
De no coincidir la certificación con estos requisitos la mercancía será rechaza, sin lugar a reclamo.Temas similares: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios obligatorios para importar leche y productos lácteos de Francia Senasa establece requisitos zoosanitarios para importación de leche y productos lácteos de Italia Senasa establece requisitos zoosanitarios para importar leche y productos lácteos de Dinamarca Senasa establece requisitos zoosanitarios para importación de leche y productos lácteos de Holanda y España Senasa establece requisitos zoosanitarios para importación de leche y productos lácteos de Holanda y España

----------

